# Building Cabinets Under Stairs



## ClimbOn (Mar 2, 2011)

So I'm interested in building something like these seen in the link below…

http://www.deriba.co.uk/DeribaWebsite/understairs/

It doesn't look like they provided for any framing…is it needed or do the stringers support all the weight and I can just build basically a series of cabinets underneath. It makes me nervous to remove all the framing under my stairs, but I'm guessing that's just there to frame out the wall to support the drywall.

Chuck


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Normally the stringers support the weight. Any existing framing is there to attach the wallboard or gyproc to. If you can look at the stringers before you tear the framing out it would probably be a good idea, just to be sure.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with KMT. The stringers always hold the weight. You can almost always remove anything in between span points. In other words, between two newell posts or between a newell post and a wall. Just don't tear into any posts which may be supporting the stringrs themselves.
You could either build cabinets with drawers and slide them under, or you could build just a frame with drawers and slide them under. I would build the frame myself, since it's less material and I don't need to mess with 4×8 sheet goods, only lumber.
Good luck!


----------



## ClimbOn (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's a photo of the wall and stairs I'm looking to add some storage cabinets underneath…


----------



## ClimbOn (Mar 2, 2011)

So I'm curious if that wall midway up the stairs is load bearing or not. I guess it would be just as easy to leave that series of 2×4s in place and build cabinet space on either side. Any recommendations on finishing the front? I'm guessing I'll have to build a casing to hide the cut drywall, so it'd probably be cleaner to make the doors flush with the casing?

These are actually going to be pull out drawers that will hold laundry baskets for sorting laundry. The laundry room you can see in the photo is too narrow to do anything other than load and unload the machines.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

You may have "stuff" under the staircase. I bid a job a few months ago to put storage under a staircase, but we discovered heating duct and quite a bit of wiring that would have to be moved. Customer decided to pass.


----------



## ClimbOn (Mar 2, 2011)

Sawkerf, I'm only mildly concerned about that. This is a new home and I've seen other homes mid construction and there wasn't anything hiding under there. But I do plan on peeking in first. I just have to decide if it's better to cut into the closet where it's out of sight but that I will definitely have to patch. Or to cut into where I'd be cutting into the wall hoping I wouldnt have to bail and end up patching it.


----------

